# Longer beds at Johnson and Wales



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Just curious, and maybe this is a little off topic but you all seem very knowledgeable so I thought I'd ask.
I got a catalogue from Johnson and Wales in RI asking me to pick out bedsheets for my dorm bed. I don't know the exact dimensions but apparently their beds require longer sheets than the standard. Any idea why?
I was thinking maybe because culinary jobs may attract more tall people than the average occupation, with them being so able to reach all those things and carry things more easily; maybe that's a stretch, and I was also thinking maybe it's so you are as comfortable as possible and don't get cramped during the night which may hinder you in classes...
Anyone know the reason? Is this common at culinary schools?


----------



## shoesblow (May 19, 2002)

most college dorms have extended twins... so its not just culinary school


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

They expect you to sleep in your whites, toque and all...:chef:


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Lol peach, from what i've heard here, I wouldn't doubt it 
That's an interesting fact shoes. I didn't know.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I went to SUNY Buffalo and they required longer sheets. Most colleges do. The reason is that a few of the taller students complained that the beds were too short so they made all the beds uniformly longer. (That was years ago)

You can go to JC Penny or another dept store and just mention that you need sheets for your dorm. They have sheets specifically for dorm beds. Oh and although they are longer those darn beds are skinny. They are like long twin beds. I forgot I wasn't at home on my queen and rolled off onto that hard tiled floor. :blush: :lol: Well at least I got to class on time.

Jodi


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

Extra long twin is what you ask for. If you are buying them separately, only the bottom fitted one is extra long twin. The top is a regular twin sheet. They are priced about the same as queen. A buyer told me that is because they are the same length as queens, just not as wide....go figure.

Most college dorms have gone to extra long twin. You can also find extra long twin mattress pads... Regular blankets and comforters will work fine.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I'll probably just order from the little pamphlet they gave me. They have some really nice color combinations and they are "guaranteed until you graduate!" Thanks for the input, everyone. The one college I went to before this had standard sized sheets so I had no idea that longer beds were common. I thought it was a culinary arts thing! LOL


----------

